# Foal Navel Dipping



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

So I was having a chat with an experienced breeder today. She was questioning me on how I was handling my mare and what preparations I had made. She asked if I had Povodone-iodine (Betadine) on hand for the navel dipping. I told her I was planning on using chlorhexidine (Nolvasan, Hibiclens) and she immediately began telling me that the chlorhexidine was *ABSOLUELY NOT* for navel dipping. But, I've read a lot online about how much safer and more effective it is vs. iodine. I told her that, but I was basically ridiculed for trusting "Dr. Google" over her and her own vet's advice. Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Everyone I know uses betadine, but I don't see offhand why you couldn't use chlorhexidine. In my experience, most people (except vets) don't keep chlorhexidine on hand and I don't know why, it's used in surgery (e.g. gelding, etc) all the time and it's much cheaper, too. Did you ask your vet?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ask the vet, they would know the pros and cons of either. Personally, i've only heard of people using iodine but as for me, in the past i didnt bother. My foals were born out in the field and did just fine but i suppose most want to take the extra precaution. 
And really, looking on Google is no different than asking on the forum. It is all down to personal opinion


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chlorahexidine IS a better cleaning agent. Period.

Betadine is a very good...If not great cleaning agent. 

There is no reason why you can't use one or the other. I used betadine on my filly and had no complications. 

Chlorahexidine may/will need multiple dips over a few days to properly clean the stump. Betadine will only take 1-3 dips to do the job. But has been known to "irritate" tissues because of the strength of the antiseptic.

There isn't a right or wrong. Follow your instincts and go with those.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

My personal vet is a iodine user. After having read about the UC Davis study on this subject and reading other vet and experienced breeder recommendations, my gut is telling me to go with the chlorhexidine, so that is what I'm going with.


----------



## semenhoarder (Mar 29, 2014)

I use betadine


----------

